# Ritchey crank/Ultegra compatibility



## petberk (Feb 26, 2007)

I am thinking of replacing my Shimano 6600 crank with the Ritchey WCS Compact (on sale on Performance). Do I need a new Bottom bracket, or new F Derailler/Chain? Thanks.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

petberk said:


> I am thinking of replacing my Shimano 6600 crank with the Ritchey WCS Compact (on sale on Performance). Do I need a new Bottom bracket, or new F Derailler/Chain? Thanks.



new BB. I think you need a 109.5mm octalink one. 

the shimano crank uses an integrated bottom bracket. the WCS uses the cartridge type.


----------

